# Silver&Fit



## Pauline1954 (Nov 30, 2020)

Anyone belong to silver & fit program? If so what do you think about it.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 30, 2020)

I have Silver&fit through my Kaiser Permanente Senior Advantage Plus account.   It paid for my gym membership.  Unfortunately the gym went out of business, not pandemic related, the owner alreay had financial problems and folded the business...ironically a week before the quarentine.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I have Silver&fit through my Kaiser Permanente Senior Advantage Plus account.   It paid for my gym membership.  Unfortunately the gym went out of business, not pandemic related, the owner alreay had financial problems and folded the business...ironically a week before the quarentine.


There is an online program for seniors through my bcbs insurance. It offers both gym and at home programs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2020)

I had the free Silver Sneakers membership through Kaiser and belonged to the 24 hour Fitness gym, which also closed down.  I thought they were just closed due to Covid (but I wouldn't have gone even if they were open during the pandemic), then I started receiving email notices of some class action lawsuit against them, which I ignored.

At first I attended a few of the actual Silver Sneakers exercise classes, but stopped going.  Although they were nice, a lot of the folks were older than me, and I didn't feel I was getting a workout that equaled time spent there.  There was a Zumba class afterwards that I stayed for and participated in.  

I just went to the gym after that when it was convenient for me throughout the day, worked out on my own on various machines, I like the freedom of not being on a schedule.  Now my only real exercise is a one hour walk with my dog every day in the park, better atmosphere than the gym.  I do have a recumbent exercise bike at home that I bought for my husband with his leg issues, but he was in too much pain to use it, he does other things daily instead in the house.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 30, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> At first I attended a few of the actual Silver Sneakers exercise classes, but stopped going.  Although they were nice, a lot of the folks were older than me, and I didn't feel I was getting a workout that equaled time spent there.  There was a Zumba class afterwards that I stayed for and participated in.


Our gym had 2 different levels of Silver Sneakers classes- the "Classic" for older seniors and the "Circuit" which was more challenging, for those that were more experienced.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Our gym had 2 different levels of Silver Sneakers classes- the "Classic" for older seniors and the "Circuit" which was more challenging, for those that were more experienced.


That would have been a nice option.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 30, 2020)

Well, since Silver Sneakers comes with a Medicare Advantage Plan, and we just get regular Medicare, we don't have it. We didn't want the Advantage Plan...........nope, no way!
Anyway, the only thing we'd use at a Fitness Center or Gym is the whirlpool and/or swimming pool. We aren't into weight lifting or any of that stuff. We have a Small Fitness Center in our apartment complex, if and when, we want to use it.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 30, 2020)

There appear to be some videos on YouTube too. Might try one at some point.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2020)

I do have the Silver Sneakers with my Medicare Advantage Plan,I've never used it
I don't particularly like going to gyms/health clubs. I prefer being outside getting fresh air by taking my daily walks to get my exercise.I also walk up/down stairs in my apt building every day


----------



## Youngatheart (Dec 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> There appear to be some videos on YouTube too. Might try one at some point.


You could also try my channel on YouTube  UCW_RYKRQk5nqnH-Ax_G_ing I also have a website for seniors with posts, videos, social page and more www.youngatheart55plus.com


----------

